# He Is Coming in 5 days and need a name!



## Boonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Hello all, I a newbie, but have been reading names from previous posts. We are lost for a name. My family consists of me (mom) and 2 teenagers and a husband! We all have different ideas for names and can't decide. I will attempt to include a pic. He is the one on the left if it works. I like 1 syllable names like "Jett" or Dash" but no one else dose Help!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

For some reason his markings make me think of a horse (the white streak right down the middle... how about Colt? heh
Picking a name is really hard and in the end I think people generally end up using a short version of the name they chose if its long... for example I call Pedro, Pay sometimes. Perhaps find a longer version of the name you like so you can just cut it out hehe and use it. I hope ive helped... good luck


----------



## Boonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks! I really like that name, I through it by everyone and it was added to our list! These are our names the family has been adding to the list:

Banjo 
Ollie
Chili
Tucker
Beamer
Rowdy
Romeo
Marley (my son has a shrine to Bob Marley in his room)

Boss
Tug
Bear
Peso
Butch
Bosco
Cooper
Apache
Benny
Crash
Kosta
Colt!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like Tug!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations on getting a new Chi!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I like Crash!


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

For some reason the 1st name that came to my mind when seeing him is Cid!!  

His marking is unbelievably awesome!!!!! :shock: 

Congrats!!!!

:wave:


----------



## 2sparkly (Oct 11, 2005)

how about Duke, I just love that name


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

i think he looks like a little Ollie!


----------



## Boonda (Nov 11, 2005)

Keep the names coming, we really appreciate it!
He comes Thursday and we hope to have 2 names short listed and we hope his personality will jump out and decide his final name.....
This is much harder than picking a name for our German Shorthair....Rio


----------



## Boonda (Nov 11, 2005)

*Please take a Poll! We are undecided....*

Keep the names coming, we really appreciate it!
He comes Thursday and we hope to have 2 names short listed and we hope his personality will jump out and decide his final name.....
This is much harder than picking a name for our German Shorthair....Rio


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

He's adorable! He reminds me of my Bosco. 

I like the name Bowser for your new pup!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love the name BOSCO, and he does look like Boogaloo's Bosco!!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

My first thought was 
Ringo

Also had a fun one.. Shorty

or in spanish Chapito = Shorty

If you like people names I keep thinking Joey or Jimmy


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

chihuahua lover said:


> I like Crash! [/quotte/]
> 
> ME TOO!!! :wave:  crash is such a cute name!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the names Colt and Chance.


----------



## Tacha_Jaimin (Nov 18, 2005)

I would go for either Colt or Marley :angel4:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I had a beagle named marley and she was just the best dog in the world, i loved her to bits, so i am just partial to that name!!


----------



## tabithasoper (Oct 26, 2005)

i like ace and i like mac and i fink that chance is rally nice


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rocky said:


> chihuahua lover said:
> 
> 
> > I like Crash! [/quotte/]
> ...


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

I liked Tucker...but i voted for Ollie


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

i have 2 boy chihuahua`s named Louie and Kennie it took me a long time to name them, it`s best to spend time with them b4 choosing a name, then u can name them on there character,


----------



## Josie (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I sat down one night and wrote 2/3 names of every letter in the alphabet.

I quite liked the Mexican sounding ones like Pico, Rico, Taco etc but in the end my daughter chose Casper.

It remains to be seen whether he will still be called that after we collect him but it seems that this name has stuck, cos we tell the two siamese every night that Casper will soon be here. The breeder also calls him that so guess that will be his name. SInce he is a cream short coated, its quite an appropriate name.


----------



## chidawl (Oct 22, 2004)

I voted for the name Ollie. So cute lol.. however, Colt is a very close second!! ;D I apparently can't vote two at the same time.  lol


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well........I like Bob Marley also. So I go for Marley hee heee!!

Lori


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

how about Oliver, Ollie for short = )


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

I like Tucker then you can call him Tuck for short and thats one syllable! Good luck...naming is so hard!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL I was reading through this and I guess it really does not matter since this was 2005 and I would think he has a name by now. LOL


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> LOL I was reading through this and I guess it really does not matter since this was 2005 and I would think he has a name by now. LOL


ROFLMTO!


----------

